# noisy muffler



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a GT 5000 with Kohler 25 hp. The muffler slides up on 2 exhaust pipes and then is fastened to frame, My questions is, is there a gasket of some kind where the pipes go in the muffler? I have an exhaust leak at this point?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No gasket. That's just the way they are made. If it really bothers you,get some muffler-repair tape,and use 1 layer on the pipe where it goes into the muffler, to close the gap.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, My kids say I have OCD, and it does bother me a little to hear the leak.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mkinsey7 said:


> Thanks, My kids say I have OCD, and it does bother me a little to hear the leak.




Make sure the muffler is clear, and not clogged too. Sometimes the spark arrestor screen gets blocked from carbon build up.


----------

